# could i end up with tri color?



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

curious.

just starting out with mice breeding.

i have bred a white pew, with a small long hair black female. she has a black and pink tail, and two small white spots on her belly. slight white near ears. i also detect slight dark brown in her coat here and there.

just curious.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

No.

Tricolor is often a result of three genes.

Splash- Spl/*
Piebald- s/s
C-dilute- Anything on the c-locus that is not dominant (AKA black). So examples are: chinchilla, siamese, c-white

Together these genes make tricolor. Tricolor is also possible with piebald merle, but it is not the standard tricolor that I assume you are referring to.


----------

